# Termite Treatment/Damage Warranty



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone out there in the termite biz? I just got an annual renewal from Anchor to continue my termite damage warranty and they want $400 to treat and continue the warranty for one year. Seems high to me....but then again I know very little about the termite business...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

PM ScullsMcNasty he's a member and is in the business.

Skip<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/UserInfo796.aspx</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

I know the manager of a Terminix branch, call me and I'll get the info to you...877 499-5501


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

mine is $200.00 per year from Florida Pest Control

and I thought that was too darn high


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Funny I just opened my renewal, $275, Arrow, Ft Walton Beach , and yes they service Pensacola.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I have looked at this a couple times and everytime I want to change, The new company wants to charge a new policy and set everything up and then charge me anually again. I have found it hard to change. My policy came from the previous owner and I have continued it, but I think the whole thing is bad. I did know someone that chose not to re-up and when they got new orders, it cost 1500.00 to get a policy before they could sell their house. I just needed to vent a bit, but I will be looking at some of these other options. Good Luck.

Chris


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mines like 75 a yr, Daryl with Patriot Pest control does my spraying... He's also a forum member, but I dont remember his S/n..

edit... You guys do know, the termador (SP) last up to 10yrs.. But they respray every 5yrs... For the 1yr annually they just come back and treat area's that look like they were messed up by a dog or person digging.. I can also say this, i have a 1600+ Sq ft house in living area and I paid WAY under 700 for my treatment.... I wont tell the price because darly may have came up on it alittle bit..


----------

